
Turkey rounds up plot suspects after thwarting coup against Erdogan - fweespeech
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-turkey-security-primeminister-idUSKCN0ZV2HK
======
fweespeech
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12105319](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12105319)

So it looks like it is playing out as expected:

> Ten members of the High Council of Judges and Prosecutors and two members of
> the Constitutional Court have already been detained, officials said.

> Authorities also began a major crackdown in the judiciary over suspected
> links to U.S.-based cleric Fethullah Gulen, removing from their posts and
> ordering the detention of nearly 3,000 prosecutors and judges, including
> from top courts.

> The government declared the situation under control, saying 2,839 people had
> been rounded up, from foot soldiers to senior officers, including those who
> formed "the backbone" of the rebellion.

While I don't buy the people saying it was staged...its pretty clear Erdogan
is going to use this to purge his enemies, both within the military and
outside of it.

So this is really going to suck for Turkey. :/

~~~
internaut
I notice that the pro-Government celebrations are using the ISIS hand sign.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISIS'_index_finger_signal?prev...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISIS'_index_finger_signal?previous=yes)

[http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=313_1468660053](http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=313_1468660053)

It is a commitment to the ideology of ISIS specifically. I reiterate:
specifically.

This all has the character of something about to go horribly wrong.

You must ask yourself what the connection is between the mosques being used to
call pro-government supporters into the streets and the secular purge in one
of the branches of government.

I was born and raised in a cult and I recognize the signs of it, most
especially the doubt that outsiders have that the religious believers really
believe what they say they do. Believe me when I say they do.

